# Could you please help me? Do you know this composer?



## Hikari (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello. :tiphat:

I'm a student who is currently working on two specific composers and one of them is said to be more well-known abroad than in his own country, so I'm curious to know how many of you have ever heard about him.

His name is António Fragoso, a Portuguese composer (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/António_Fragoso)

So I'd really apreciate if you could leave a message stating if you know/have ever heard about him and what country (or at least, continent) you are from.

Please, be honest. 

Thank you very much in advance if you're so kind to reply.


----------



## Adagietto (Jun 11, 2012)

I have one CD of his work and like it very much.









He seemed to have a lot ot potential, but died at 21.

I am American of Portuguese descent, which is one of the reasons I sought him out in the first place.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I know of hundreds of composers, including those of the 20th century, and have at least a passing acquaintance with one or more of their works, and have never heard of "your guy." 

Musician, American, with a lot of European emigre teachers from early childhood and throughout my (full conservatory) training.


----------

